# A Transpower 20" Planer???



## redpine (Aug 22, 2011)

Hello-- 

I am not only new to this forum, but I am an infant (or less) when it comes to fine woodworking, period. 

Now, with that said, I would really appreciate any thoughts, experience, and/or advice that you might have and be willing to share about a planer I am considering buying. 

I am looking at a 20" Transpower planer. It is said to be in good condition and work well. The guy is asking $400.00 for it. That sounds like a good deal to me . . . IF it is a good machine. Otherwise, it will just be a huge paperweight and be worth nothing more than scrap steel. 

Any thoughts??? 

Thanks. 

--redpine


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

*20" is cool!*

I am not familliar with that brand, can you provide a link to, or pictures? :smile:


----------



## redpine (Aug 22, 2011)

This is all I have at this point. I have not gone to look at it yet, either. 

Thanks, mdntrdr, for your reply. 

--redpine


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

redpine said:


> View attachment 27909
> 
> 
> This is all I have at this point. I have not gone to look at it yet, either.
> ...


 
That looks to be a 4 post planer, that if in decent shape would be well worth $400. It is probably a 220V machine, check to make sure it is single phase and not 3 phase. If all is well with it.... I would run, not walk. :smile:


----------



## redpine (Aug 22, 2011)

Thanks a bunch, mdntrdr. 

I will pursue this machine as long as I don't hear any compelling reasons from the folks here on the forum to the contrary. 

I appreciate your help . . . and the input of others, as well. 

This is a pretty big decision for a person to make . . . as person with no real experience with such things. So, all help given is appreciated. 

--redpine


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

The only issue (As previously stated) is single phase vs. three phase motor. AND do you have room in your circuit breaker box for a 40 or 50 ampere 230 volt breaker.

When you buy it, bring two or three strong friends to help load it into your truck.


----------



## Jr.Woodchuck (Nov 9, 2010)

You may want to ask why he is selling it. Does he have paper work with it? Can you get parts if needed? Can you buy and/or sharper the blades? You may want to look on infinity.com to see if they sell a blade to fit. 20" will be costly I would think. However, if it looks Ok and runs OK I would get it. $400 is a great price for any planer over 6".


----------



## redpine (Aug 22, 2011)

rrich, I already have a 220 volt wall recepticle that I installed and use with my Lincoln 225 amp AC/DC stick welder. It is run with high current #8 wire rated for 50 amps. I currently am running a 40 amp breaker on it. So, I am good to go, there. 

He already assured me it was single phase . . . but, he's double checking that.

And yeah . . . I still have to work out the helper problem. Haa Haa!!!

Thanks for the input, rrich.

Jr.Woodchuck, I don't know why he is selling. Good question. But, I will check into the other things you said. 

Thanks for your input, as well, Jr.Woodchuck.

--Kurt


----------

